# Get Your Toe Tapping Wicked Guitar Solo coming up



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

> In order to verify that you are a human and not a spam bot, please enter the answer into the following box below based on the instructions contained in the graphic.


Ok...I see I have to get around the spambot check.

Happy New Year to all my friends and supporters on CMF, who were there for me after my banishment to CMF purgatory,
where there is a lot of weeping and gnashing of teeth..or so they say. 

Thanks especially to my supporters: Guban; Plugging Along; Karen; KCowan, Toronto Gal; and Beaver101...
and of course any that I missed. I appreciate all your efforts and support.
I loves ya..<carverman sniffs and wipes tears from his eyes>

I have a real life scenario to discuss, not me.. but an friend who has got himself into an unfortunate situation.

But first let's see if I get past the first hurdle on my comeback. :biggrin:

Ok..a wicked guitar solo...something from the Eagles...Joe Walsh maybe?....Hotel California..that's it!


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Welcome back Carve!


I see you start out with the entertainment. That seems like a safe thread and one to rock 2015. Maybe this will get some people out of hiding.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Plugging Along said:


> Welcome back Carve!
> 
> 
> I see you start out with the entertainment. That seems like a safe thread and one to rock 2015. Maybe this will get some people out of hiding.


The title on my thread says it all..it's the spam bot check and it didn't tell me what to do with it once I typed in the correct letters and upper case..so I decided to just go with it. 

My favourite guitar solo is the Eagles "hell freezes over" acoustic concert....Hotel California...some wicked guitar
solos there..but no shredding...I don't like shredding..just nice guitar music with some Spanish flair.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Totally off topic... But I think you should write a song with the the words 'spambot' in it. 

On our local news, there used to be a newscaster who would have to find a way to put a random predetermined word in the news cast. We knew the person and would watch just fo that. 

To liven things up at work, if it was a formal presentation or a long meeting we would give someone a weird or uncommon word and they would have to find a way to work it into their speech without anyone noticing. Coffee was bought if they could do it.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Hmmm..hard to write a song about a digital inanimate object like a spambot... songs about love are much easier and nobody loves these things.

Well anyway..here's the first verse..

Spambot;
Evr'y one tell me they just hate it a lot,
Must be another annoying internet plot
Just makes me wanna shake my cane!
Trying to screen them out again.
Spambot: Evr'yday...
Spambot; Evr'yway..
It's Ok; I'll survive the internet another day. 
but here it comes again, and it's driving me insane


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Lol.... Okay, maybe not... I didn't mean a song about spambot, but it must more subtle.

Thanks for the laugh though.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

carverman said:


> ....
> 
> Well anyway..here's the first verse..
> 
> ...


 ... not bad ... welcome back funnyman. :biggrin:


----------

